# Barefoot running



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey there. I used to run a buuuuuunch. My average run was 6 to 8 miles a day 3 or 4 times a week. Then I took a day off about 4 years ago. :shock: I'm wanting to get back to the running thing again to loose some weight. I used to really enjoy it but I'm sure it's just going to hurt for awhile. I've read some on the "barefoot" running and was thinking of trying it . It will kind of force me to start slow. I've been looking at the "barefoot" running shoes and kind of researching it. I've heard good and bad. Of course I hear good and bad about regular running to . Is there anyone that has experience with it? Any tips or warnings out there?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmmm I used to be a neurotic runner too, but there'd be no way with my arches I could go in those barefoot shoes......I don't know, I think you'd need perfect conformation to go barefoot:lol:


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm, new baby arrives and suddenly you want to take up running again. Anything to avoid diaper duty, eh :wink:?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I knew there was something fishy about this!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, regarding barefoot running. Tests were done and they show that there are no major benefits of running barefoot over running in tennis shoes. No increased oxygen intake or anything like that. It puts a lot more stress on your joints than if you were to run in shoes. Those barefoot running shoes, while better than running barefoot, are a bear to break in. I can't tell you much more on those types of shoes other than that because I don't use them. If you do decide to run barefoot make sure you run on the balls of your feet. The human body, when left to it's bare essentials, will tell you how to do things. It's extremely painful and detrimental to a person's health to run heel-toe while barefoot. It's a lot healthier and less painful to run on the balls of your feet while barefoot.

I don't have links to the studies that I mentioned above. I read the study reports at the college I attend. Given time I could most likely find them online, but as of right now I don't have the links.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My farrier used to barefoot run, he's taken a year off, he is ridiculously fit still.

IMO I like those fun barefoot shoes, I need to buy a pair. I know guys who lift in them and prefer them to lifting shoes because they really use the foot to support itself.
I do lots of yoga which is barefoot and has helped my feet a lot. I have a stitch of fasciitis that's cropped up in my two month long hiatus, but already after a few classes it's better.
I would say to build up to those barefoot shoes, do some yoga, certain poses are really going to help your foot strength and flexibility.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

The big thing is my wife wants to start working out to loose a little bit of the baby fat. When she is able. I'm just trying to be the supportive husband and lose some weight myself. That sympathy weight gain can be a bear.  my big concern is I wear cowboy boots all the time. I'm worried the heel all the time will really get to me when I start wearing something will zero heel raise. Even running shoes have some elevation change from toe to heel. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Barefoot running forces the runner to do toe first landings instead of heel first. When the heel lands first the shock radiates up to the lower back resulting in joint stress.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Sooo... You're suppose to run on your toes? :shock: My track coach use to yell at me for toe running/walking during long distance workouts. I walk naturally on my toes 24/7, so it was impossible to run heel-toe. 

I didn't even know barefoot running was a "thing". Whenever I run, I run completely barefoot. Just because shoes are uncomfortable for toe walkers. 

The things I learn.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Barefoot running forces the runner to do toe first landings instead of heel first. When the heel lands first the shock radiates up to the lower back resulting in joint stress.


Which from my understanding is more natural before the millennia of shoes and "improvements".


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Fort fireman said:


> Which from my understanding is more natural before the millennia of shoes and "improvements".


It is. The development of shoes with heels changed the way people ran because it allowed for minimal stress on the joints because the heels absorbed most of the shock.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"_more natural before the millennia of shoes and "improvements_"

At 55, I figure the human body evolved to do stuff by 30 (including procreation) & then die. Since I'm on overtime, I figure I'll be nice to my body. Besides, I run on the same trails we ride horses on...and they aren't real barefoot friendly...even TROOPER isn't looking real happy about being barefoot!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i prefer to run barefoot to shoes. i was a sprinter in track so i was on my toes all the time, and the spikes i used were super light. regular tennis shoes are just too heavy. so ill either wear spikes and run in grass/dirt/gravel outside or if im on the treadmill, socks.sooooo comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, so I took the leap. I got a pair of the Merrill bare access 2 running shoes. Gonna give it a try. They are normally 90 bucks I got them on sale for 58. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone read the book 'Born to Run' by Christopher McDougal?? Pretty sure that's his last name. Anyway.... It is a crazy good book about barefoot running. One of the best books I've read in a long time. Still haven't tried it but that book makes me want to!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

